

How to avoid being fooled by a menu - cwan
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/12/how-to-avoid-being-fooled-by-a-menu.html

======
JacobAldridge
Direct link to the menu discussed -
<http://nymag.com/restaurants/features/62498/>

